# texture time breakdown



## DN Interiors (Mar 11, 2013)

I enjoy doing ceiling texture, a very large homebuilder/deveoper has asked me to do all the texture for all their projects (Likes the uniform pattern). Trying to figure out how to charge for this, since it will be subtracted from other drywallers/finishers contracts. What I figured from my time recordings is that mask poly paint spray knockdown and cleanup constitutes about 16% of the total finishing part(for me). But I don't want friction from the other drywall companies if they think this is too much of a deduction.

So the question is, what percentage of your finishing work do you think knockdown ceiling texture is?



Another question is, nothing to do with the aforementioned, how much more( percentage wise) do you charge for for knockdown vs perfectly smooth, or is your labour charge the same?

Thanks.


----------



## MuddingSilly (Apr 8, 2015)

Just texture, no sanding?


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

is this a professional forum? Just asking ?


----------



## Sbk (18 d ago)

I get more for slick work and would rather do knock downs on those


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

damn these old threads. lol


----------

